# Ag Data Merger.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is big for farmers....and not so big for Monsanto, John Deere, etc.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2017/03/farm-bureau-merger-of-secure-ag-data-repositories-a-game-changer-2017-03-07/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=b013a6ecae-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-b013a6ecae-296641129


----------

